# SFD, Skokie Fire Department



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got bored so I went into Skokie (next to Chicago) to ride with my dad at the fire department for a while. Took around a hundred pictures, he's just what I feel are the best of them. None of them are to great though, really need to clean my glass.

Incident Command (yes, it looks like an ambulance)
6.0 powered E350, 4x4 converted, lots of lights, really top and back end heavy.
















View from inside on the way to a call.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Going to a very minor car accident.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pictures from around the Station 18 (also have 2 more stations, 16 and 17, not 18 total stations)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Squad 18 (Rolling toolbox with all the cool stuff)








Back of the Ambulance.








Waiting for the next one to come in


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Only the best trucks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It would be nice if we could do more images per post, say 20 images instead.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice pics Mark. Are they a ALS transport dept?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;789631 said:


> Nice pics Mark. Are they a ALS transport dept?


They are all ALS. Being intowards a major city they have around 6 large hospitals to choose from within a few minute drive. Big change from out here where 15 minutes will get me to 1 hospital with the others being 25min+ away.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Good stuff here, Mark ussmileyflag


----------



## stunter2boy79 (Sep 26, 2005)

sweet pics


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

cool pics. funny seeing the post. i see those trucks everyday cruisin around since i live in skokie. not too much action around here for them im sure though. boring ass town


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gotta love the fire trucks. My buddy and I skipped math a few times in school to go visit his dad at the fire station and just look at the trucks lol.

That E350 needs a plow the front end sits way too high. That must be a pain to work on though there cant be a square inch of room underneath that hood.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

metallihockey88;789732 said:


> cool pics. funny seeing the post. i see those trucks everyday cruisin around since i live in skokie. not too much action around here for them im sure though. boring ass town


Skokie is actually quite busy. Station 18 was the busiest station out of MABAS Division 3 (around 40ish stations in the area), somewhere around 8,800 calls last year.



sven_502;789757 said:


> That must be a pain to work on though there cant be a square inch of room underneath that hood.


I havn't opened the hood, but I'd be afraid to see what I would find underneath.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Paid or Volly?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Good pics Mark, and you're right about Pierce. We run mostly Pierce rigs (Heavy Rescue & Engines), we have one POS E-One Engine and a so-so Spartan/LTI Tower.

Stik208 - I would hope they're a paid dept running 8800 calls from one station, we're a volly dept with 3 stations and are spent running an average of 2200-2600 calls a year (granted about 1500 of those are EMS runs, but tiring none the less).


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice pics. I was at the Lombard station a few weeks ago when I was moving my sister into her new house. I can't imagine running that many calls. My dept runs 200 or so a year but we are all fire and rescue, no EMS/first responder.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stik208;789836 said:


> Paid or Volly?


All fulltime paid members.



linycctitan;789847 said:


> Stik208 - I would hope they're a paid dept running 8800 calls from one station, we're a volly dept with 3 stations and are spent running an average of 2200-2600 calls a year (granted about 1500 of those are EMS runs, but tiring none the less).


All paid fire fighters and office personel. Fire Department is ISO Class 1 rated. I beleive there are 44 ISO Class 1 rated departments in the US.

For those who don't know what ISO is: "What is the PPC program?
ISO collects information on municipal fire-protection efforts in communities throughout the United States. In each of those communities, ISO analyzes the relevant data using our Fire Suppression Rating Schedule (FSRS). We then assign a Public Protection Classification from 1 to 10. Class 1 generally represents superior property fire protection, and Class 10 indicates that the area's fire-suppression program doesn't meet ISO's minimum criteria.

By classifying communities' ability to suppress fires, ISO helps the communities evaluate their public fire-protection services. The program provides an objective, countrywide standard that helps fire departments in planning and budgeting for facilities, equipment, and training. And by securing lower fire insurance premiums for communities with better public protection, the PPC program provides incentives and rewards for communities that choose to improve their firefighting services.

ISO has extensive information on more than 44,000 fire-response jurisdictions."

http://www.isomitigation.com/ppc/0000/ppc0001.html


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Great pics. also remimber 343


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

smokejmpr;789851 said:


> Great pics. also remimber 343


A few guys from my dept and myself got a chance to spend some time with a couple FDNY guys this past weekend. They were staying at our station. Some of the nicest guys you will ever meet. Getting to sit down and shoot the **** with them was absolutley amazing!!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice to see more brothers on here, I'm a chaueffer in a city of 11 square miles with 60 something thousand people running 11-12000 calls a year.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

smokejmpr;789851 said:


> Great pics. also remimber 343





William B.;789914 said:


> A few guys from my dept and myself got a chance to spend some time with a couple FDNY guys this past weekend. They were staying at our station. Some of the nicest guys you will ever meet. Getting to sit down and shoot the **** with them was absolutley amazing!!


My dad went out to New York to ride with Rescue 2 back in the early/mid 90's He knew quite a few of the guys who didn't make it thru 9/11. He also went out on Day 11 after 9/11 happened and got to walk around down in Ground Zero.


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Mark13;789777 said:


> I havn't opened the hood, but I'd be afraid to see what I would find underneath.


The entire cab tilts upward on all of the custom chassis unlike the hoods on the ambulances. there is actually quite some room under there, but some stations don't have the clearance to tilt the cab all the way back.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

sven_502;789757 said:


> That E350 needs a plow the front end sits way too high. That must be a pain to work on though there cant be a square inch of room underneath that hood.


Nah worst is truck.. Why where you sit in driver you see those cover you unhook and remove cover then you see behind 6.0L

Truck should have that cover so more easy to work behind engine.

Nice equipment. Here don't look like that but more old but still shiny.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

HC plower;790259 said:


> The entire cab tilts upward on all of the custom chassis unlike the hoods on the ambulances. there is actually quite some room under there, but some stations don't have the clearance to tilt the cab all the way back.


We were talking about the E350 van in the first set of pics. Not how the trucks have the cab that tips.



Milwaukee;790262 said:


> Nah worst is truck.. Why where you sit in driver you see those cover you unhook and remove cover then you see behind 6.0L
> 
> Truck should have that cover so more easy to work behind engine.


That Van has so much crap in the cab as far as electronics, computer stands, switch pannels, etc I bet you'd have to remove things for 2hrs before you could get the doghouse off to see the back of the motor.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Chrisxl64;789965 said:


> Nice to see more brothers on here, I'm a chaueffer in a city of 11 square miles with 60 something thousand people running 11-12000 calls a year.


You ride the tail of the engine or better you should be on the rescue as all new guys should. HOW many calls due YOU due. The center does the most at around 6500 plus. Last i new the shore did 2000 or so. E24 in the center does almost as many calls as your whole dept.The total city call volume for all three depts in the city is around 11,000. What's the shore's sq miles around 2.5 if i remember correct. We are 4.2 sq miles covering 30,000 people. I work in the big house were we do the most and make the least.So long and short post the facts chris.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice picture's your dads on the job there.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Geeez Sean, 
I was simply posting the entire city's stats as trying to explain 3 separate private districts that all operate with each other automatically but still govern themselves separately is a PITA. All the facts are posted my man, and yes I've been 31D for the last few months. Didn't mean to steal anyone's piece of the pie by any means brother, if you took it offensively I apologize hopefully no harm no foul. -Chris 

For anyone interested its a city comprised of 3 separately run districts that all auto-aid each other, calls and staffing are approx as follows. District 1= 12/6500 District 2=5/2000 District 3= 8/2400 Total of 5 career houses. 5 engines, 2 trucks, 1 quint, and 3 medic trucks. Oh and 3 small boats.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Chrisxl64;789965 said:


> Nice to see more brothers on here, I'm a chaueffer in a city of 11 square miles with 60 something thousand people running 11-12000 calls a year.


Thanks for posting the correct info. no offence taken we just need to keep you guy's in the shore in line. Just a reminder of your post in case you forgot: thanks for including the boats now only if the us coast guard could forget we have them and start duing there job.dizzy:


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

The correct stuff was posted. Just simplified,,,or dumb'ed down for us fat,dumb, happy guys in the rich section of town. *wink *wink,,,,,it's a shame you guys can only fit through the overhead doors at our place with those big heads. :waving: You know i'm just busting balls. "In a CITY of 60ish,,doing 11-12,,,just cause we're in the smaller part don't mean we aint part of the city." haha "Least paid",,,dont be hating on our contract, don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Keith 6RR (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow great pictures of the SFD! Made me double take when i saw the thread. I grew up in skokie 

Pictures taken at the firestation on Gross Point rd (when i was young i use to take all my bicycles there to use their socket extentions when i would change a tire to fit inside the pegs. and their air pump.

Third picture taken on Touhy and lincoln by the "purple hotel"

1 Taken on 94

1 Taken on the corner of Bronx and Dempster by the currency exchange and hot dog island!

The one in the parking lot is at that bakery in between dempster and bronx and dempster and niles center lol 

great pictures of the 3 trucks inside the bay

Also if im not mistaken didn't skokie fire head out to New York on 9/11?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Keith 6RR;791631 said:


> Wow great pictures of the SFD! Made me double take when i saw the thread. I grew up in skokie
> 
> Also if im not mistaken didn't skokie fire head out to New York on 9/11?


Good eye on all the pictures. The only one I know for sure is right is the one by the Purple Hotel,lol. I'm not familiar with Skokie at all really, I just know names of the buisier streets.

I beleive Skokie did go out to NY shortly after 9/11. My dad went out with them and was the only one out of the group who got into Ground Zero and was able to walk around in there for about 2hrs.

Skokie also participated in a large group effort of FD's around this area to send people and equipment down to Louisiana after Katrina did some remodeling. My dad spent about a week down there.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Mark13;789643 said:


> They are all ALS. Being intowards a major city they have around 6 large hospitals to choose from within a few minute drive. Big change from out here where 15 minutes will get me to 1 hospital with the others being 25min+ away.


What is ALS?? I have no idea.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;791670 said:


> What is ALS?? I have no idea.


ALS stands for advanced life support or better known as paramedic service


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

fireside;791672 said:


> ALS stands for advanced life support or better known as paramedic service


There's also BLS, basic life support. Limited in what they can and cannot do (both in rules and training) If your in serious trouble, BLS isn't really what you want,lol. Better then nothing but ALS is what your after most of the time.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

The foundation of good ALS is Good BLS, Paramedics save lives, EMT's save paramedics. BLS can actually do a whole lot of good, just limited in the amount of drugs they can deliver.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice pics Mark.



Chrisxl64;789965 said:


> Nice to see more brothers on here, I'm a chaueffer in a city of 11 square miles with 60 something thousand people running 11-12000 calls a year.


Just wondering, since you're a chauffeur, do you have someone else run the pump or ladder?

From dictionary.com:
-noun
1. a person employed to drive a private automobile or limousine for the owner.
2. a person employed to drive a car or limousine that transports paying passengers.

Never quite understood why EO's are called chauffeurs, since it implies that they only drive.

Or is it because you're from the 'rich' side?



Chrisxl64;791728 said:


> The foundation of good ALS is Good BLS, Paramedics save lives, EMT's save paramedics. BLS can actually do a whole lot of good, just limited in the amount of drugs they can deliver.


You need to get over the little digs, sort of annoying IMHO.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Chauffer,MPO,Driver,Engineer, tons of different terms.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very interesting pictures and posts. I am not a firefighter myself (despite what some people think because of the LED lightbar on my truck - no worries, it's amber), but I have some buddies that are. And I hold extremely high respect for firefighters and first responders.

Thanks for the info, I love learning new things like that ISO bit.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

nice pictures glad you had fun riding.
It always interesting to see what type of equipment is around the country and how new the stuff is.
Here in Providence,Ri all our sh*t is old and out of date(Well alot of it)


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Mark13;791658 said:


> Good eye on all the pictures. The only one I know for sure is right is the one by the Purple Hotel,lol. I'm not familiar with Skokie at all really, I just know names of the buisier streets.
> 
> I beleive Skokie did go out to NY shortly after 9/11. My dad went out with them and was the only one out of the group who got into Ground Zero and was able to walk around in there for about 2hrs.
> 
> Skokie also participated in a large group effort of FD's around this area to send people and equipment down to Louisiana after Katrina did some remodeling. My dad spent about a week down there.


My Lil Brothers at Skokie, he spent a week down there after Katrina, he probably knows your old man.


----------

